# R.I.P.S new RB30 dragster runs under NZ National record first pass.



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

We took the new FED to Meremere for licencing passes and 1 gentle test run.

The FED (Front Engined Dragster) has a fully water cooled, streetable RIPS RB30 in it, its the actual motor from the world record holding 240z, its been cleaned and re-painted only, we didn't even change the spark plugs or oil so this motor has done ALOT of hard work over the last 2 years.

I had to sit a new unlimited licence as it was a new type of car for me, On the licencing passes your not allowed much power off the line and you must coast past 1/2 track, I'd also never driven anything like this before so I was quite nervous and more than happy to take it very easy :nervous::nervous:

Licencing passes: 
10.1 @ 105.86mph
9.26 @ 123.56mph
9.25 @ 136.29mph

The track record for my class (DD/D) is 9.2 and the NZ record is 9.02 so we were pretty happy with the licencing passes.

I was then allowed to do a soft run and go further than 1/2 track if I was comfortable, I tried but it was real slippery and I got into trouble at just before 1/2 track, backed off and coasted through with an 8.87 @ 138.88mph :clap:

Here's some pix:






We can even drive it back from the runs 


More testing this weekend then its on to the NZ Nationals (biggest 2 day drag meeting of the year) where I'll be put in with the big boys with their blown alky big block dragsters :nervous::nervous:

Rob


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

looks awesome mate, well done! 

good luck for the nationals!


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

The photo of you driving back just made my week. 

As for the "oops I just accidentally smashed the record"... Brilliant. Superb work.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

You are absolutely nuts mate :thumbsup: love it


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Nice one Rob - seems strange to see you sat in the fresh air in your new convertible 

car looks great & your usual great attention to detail 

Good luck with it over the next few months mate :thumbsup:

so so jealous of you now whilst we get into winter over here :shy:


----------



## MorePSiTehbett4 (Sep 15, 2009)

what's it like driving that thing..

good luck on getting advice, who has an engine that puts out power in that kind of curve with a fed?? 

awesome stuff from rips; if I ever hear of reliability of the rb30 like you speak of @ rips, I might decide that rb30 vs the 2jz-gte for a swap


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Well done Rob.

No half track burnouts???


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Once again Rob,just amazing stuff from you.
Good luck on the next outing.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

matt j said:


> Well done Rob.
> 
> No half track burnouts???


Only on 1.2 bar on these runs so not quite enough torque to smoke the big slicks in top gear even to the start line :chairshot:chairshot, quick adjustment to boost and we'll be fine from now on I think.


Rob


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Any sneaky vids Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Only this one, I'm hoping the guy can re-do it with the sound.

YouTube - RIPS- FED 8-11-09


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

That has crazy written all over it, good stuff dude


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Very cool man, awesome to see it alive and well. It looks like it means business alright, looking forward to seeing how it goes when driven in anger. I'm definitely going to have to try and make it to a meet this is running at!


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

Ha ha thats looks craaaazy, great stuff Rob :thumbsup: look forward to seeing more from this beast. Good luck dude :clap:


----------



## kav (Nov 4, 2003)

That thing is mental, nice work Rob :thumbsup:


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Looks awesome, great work Rob. Looking forward to seeing more from the beast, not to mention a lot more videos! :thumbsup:


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Rob excellent work done there mate...You keep amaze us each and every time you touch an RB


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

A few more pix from the first day's testing:









Over the scales to be weighed, ended up being nearly 300kg over the minimum required weight for my class 




Off for more testing on Sunday and we've found a couple of things we've changed that should help improve the handling (fingers crossed, lol)

I'd like to be able to run dead straight mid to low 8s before the Nationals in 2 weeks, here's hoping we sort it.

Rob


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Rob, do you EVER drive in a straight line up the strip? Are you a closset drifter?

Seriously good luck to you, try and keep it between the lines and off the wall. Excellent build as per usual, car looks good and sure the alky guys are in for a shock or two.

DaveG


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Another beautiful build from RIPS...
All I can say is "Go Rob go!" 
Good luck and let's hope all goes well with the car and you 
:thumbsup:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Quick update:

We only got 1 run in at the test n tune before it rained. :chairshot:chairshot

Our steering geometry changes seemed to have made a big difference, the car ran much straighter, still with alot of wheelspin and even with a lift off the throttle for well over a second at "the bump/shift point" at around the 150 meter mark, then gently back on the throttle, still at the same low boost as last weekend it ran a 1.1 60ft, 5.1 to 1/2 track @ just 124mph lol, and 8.4 @ 146mph, I was pretty happy with that.

We also did some testing on launch control and it seems we'll be able to get it working pretty well which is good news as it means we can run without NOS (and the penalty that comes with it) if we want to.

I'm pretty sure there'll be a video with sound on youtube later tonight, I'll link it if I find it.

I can't wait to get on an even better track and start winding it up. :runaway::runaway:

Rob


----------



## GTR--J (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice work! The music is F$#@N brutal though. I think it is safe to assume you didn't film and edit the race:nervous:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

GTR--J said:


> Nice work! The music is F$#@N brutal though. I think it is safe to assume you didn't film and edit the race:nervous:


You are 100% right there, if I was ever to put music to a video it would be something pretty damn heavy with the volume right down at key moments, lol. 

I met the guy who did it at the track yesterday, he works there on the crash crew, I've asked him if he would re-do it with yesterdays run added, he said he would, so as soon as its up I'll link it,

Rob


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Thank god for that, it really was a bit scarring!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

YouTube - RIPS FED 1st time out, licencing passes and the 1st 2 runs


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Its a pity my youtube has no sound ... 
Is it quite stable ?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Is it quite stable ?


Ummmm, No.

I thought the 240z was bad but this gives scarey a whole new definition for me, when you hear the vids you'll hear how "sookie" I am on the throttle. :nervous::nervous:

Rob


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

ok, ill have a look on the kids pc, youtube works on there one
Yep, front engine, long and thin....oh and a shitload of power ...
Scares me already ...


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Ummmm, No.
> 
> I thought the 240z was bad but this gives scarey a whole new definition for me, when you hear the vids you'll hear how "sookie" I am on the throttle. :nervous::nervous:
> 
> Rob


LOL! You are on and off the throttle more times that a cheap hooker!

The tyres are squeeking almost everywhere on the run

....That looks hell scary!!:nervous::nervous:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

The only thing missing from this car is its horns!! It's the devil, it's evil, it wants to feed on alky V8's. Man, that thing is scary. It's official, Robbie Ward isn't the full ticket, and when things get scary, he thinks to himself 'I can get round that by winding it up some more'. Nutter of the year? :chuckle:


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

What class are you running in and what is the minimum class weight (that you're almost 300kg over) ?

Cheers,
Kingsley.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

kingsley said:


> What class are you running in and what is the minimum class weight (that you're almost 300kg over) ?
> 
> Cheers,
> Kingsley.


It was built for EE/D which is 215kg or more per liter but with the use of NOS we are bumped up to DD/D.

The race weight is between 920 and 930kg (can't remember the exact figure atm)

So, we could weigh as little as 645kg including driver but its just not practicle to get any where near that with this car, there's nothing in it that isn't needed except possibly the NOS.
We've learnt alot with this car already just by building it from a bare frame and running it the little we have, the brand new car we have started which will possibly be ready for next year is just over 170kg for full chassis, steering, diff, wheels, tyres and full body, with it we are aiming for 650-700kg all up with around 2000-2200hp, this will allow us to get into even higher classes of dragster and/or Altered.

I just need to lose about 25kg between now and then, lol.

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Found some more pix from the test n tune;









Also a bit of Data that may be of interest, presuming a constant G for the first 60ft, 0-72mph in 1.1 seconds (average accelleration of 2.75G) no wonder I had a sore neck for the first time! 

Rob


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

What did that chassis used to have in it and what times did it run ?


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

GT-R Glenn said:


> What did that chassis used to have in it and what times did it run ?





R.I.P.S NZ said:


> This is how it was last time it raced with a blown alky big block, 6.6 @ 202mph:
> 
> 
> 
> Rob


 .


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

GT-R Glenn said:


> What did that chassis used to have in it and what times did it run ?


The old owner said he was running 1800hp, obviously we are no-where near that, even on full power, so I don't know how close we'd ever get to those sorts of times and mph's.

Rob


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

ok sweet, so it has run in the 6's. so you just need to learn how to steer it ...


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

GT-R Glenn said:


> so you just need to learn how to steer it ...


Correct, brave pills and full power and we might just make it one day.


----------

